# Melatonin for Egg Quality?



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading the book 'It starts with the egg' and it mentions about taking 3mg of Melatonin at bed time when you start stimms in IVF. I asked my clinic about this and they said it's still not fully tested so they wouldn't recommend me taking this. I just wanted to see if there are any ladies who had taken Melatonin and seen a vast improvement with egg quality?

My last IVF cycle I seemed to have good egg quality and my husbands sperm was ok, but for some reason we had low fertilisation rates (only 7 eggs fertilised out of 15 eggs).

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks xx


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I took 3mg of Melatonin at bed time for one month prior to my second OE cycle. I got 8 eggs, 7 fertilized and I had 3 blastos transferred at ET. I still got a BFN tho'... but I prefer not to look back and think "what if"  so I preferred to give Melatonin a chance. I had no side effect, but some ladies do, so have a look at them before deciding. Good luck!


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your response Clara. Can I ask where you actually bought the Melatonin from as I hear it's quite hard to get hold of?


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Had to get it once I was back to Italy (my home-country) visiting my parents. Some ladies ask their GPs.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's great thanks


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

hi jomo,

i took melatonin both in the three month run up to my clomid only cycle and got 100% fertilisation , first time ever , also carried it on for my stim cycle three weeks later and now have six embies that they are hoping get to blast ! i didn't have any side effects maybe the odd night sweat but thats it. but your fertilisation could be the sperm , have you had Your DH's antisperm antibodies checked? and DNA Frag? my DH only got told when he got to Serum that he had 70% anti sperm antibodies. he had to go on Prednisilone for three months and it really improved we have had much better fertilisation this time  

good luck wih what you decide xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Littlewhisper, 

Wow 100% fertilisation is amazing. My clinic have tested my husbands sperm and said everything looked great, but I'm not sure if they tested for antibodies. I will phone and ask them.

I guess I'm leaving it a little late as I start stimms on 4 April, but in the book it says to start taking it when you start your stimm injections. Seems a little late to me!

Thanks for responding xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I honestly think you should discuss anything like this with your clinic and get their approval for such things. I know you only want to try and help things, but the clinic treating you should really be aware of everything you are doing.

I know its frustrating, but your fertilisation rate wasn't that much lower than the average for IVF, but maybe you can talk to your clinic again and see what they say about it.

Good luck xxx


----------



## tealight (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi there,

You can get melatonin from http://www.biovea.com/uk/ but like the others worth asking clinic. The one LW and I are at recommends it anyway but too early for me to report benefits as just started it.

Lots of research on the web. One study here
http://www.ovarianresearch.com/content/5/1/5

Can't see any negatives so just another one in my armoury of supplements to be honest. If i get a bfp will be difficult to know what might have been the star ingredient tbh. But wont be complaining obviously!!!! 

x x

/links


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried melatonin (without consent) and it didn't impact my cycle at all. I did sleep a bit better though! 

Try Ubiquinol (coq10). I took 200mg a day, brilliant stuff. Higher levels are found in better quality eggs and embryos.

Also, maybe discuss supplementing your estrogen during IVF. It was something else I tried on my suddenly amazing cycle xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies.

I think I will leave the Melatonin for this cycle. I'm currently taking Q10 Ubiquinol so I'm hoping that will have helped with egg quality.

Thanks again xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

FWIW, we asked our Doc about this last week as we'd read about melatonin - he said (bearing in mind our doc is quite open minded) that he wouldn't recommend it, because there isn't much research in to it, and he said melatonin tablets come in all shapes and forms, it's the other things in the tablets he'd be wary of, he recommended against it.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replay SillyWrong. I have heard there are some side effects from using Melatonin as well. It's not worth taking the risk with taking it especially if the clinic are against it.

Good luck with your treatment x


----------

